# Historique d'achat mac ? ou on peut voir



## gaara_sensei (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai su que apple nous permettait de voir notre historique d'achat et les dates d'expirations de nos garantie du matériel acheté , je n'arrive pas à trouver la page .

Je vous remercie pour l'info

JU


----------

